# Rovert event - white dahlias?



## Imaginetheday (Jan 15, 2018)

I thought I saw something about white dahlias, but can't find any information about them. I looked through the forum and couldn't find anything, either, but I apologize if this has already been asked and answered.


----------



## Campy (Jan 15, 2018)

The event is divided into two parts; the second part starts on the 17th and that's when we'll be able to get white Dahlias as well. You can then still do everything you can do now by the way, no worries you have to finish your current tasks before the 17th.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

